# Corrupted SD Card :-(



## NickBird (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got back from a trip to Ireland with my wife. We snapped a lot of photos... and learned a lot of lessons. Mainly that SD cards are not 100% reliable.

Four days in to our trip, the Nikon D40 we used started displaying a message "SD Card may be damaged. Please change card." (or something to that effect).

We were devastated. A little googling left us hopeful that we can recover these no problem with any given photo recovery software.

We got home, I bought a card reader, and tried eight different programs... to no avail. It's like the card won't even mount. I tried reformatting it a couple of times on my macbook... still won't mount.

I spent a good 14 hours yesterday doing my homework on this issue. Tried the mac forums and got no response (kind of surprised given the amount of nerds on there).

Does any one have any other ideas? We're getting to the point where we're willing to send it in and pay the steep price to get the photos back. Maybe someone can suggest a place where we can send it in?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always been able to recover at least some files off a corrupted card. However, in reformatting it, you may have shot any chance at file recovery.

Is there a computer store somewhere near you? I'd call and ask them about it and see what they tell you. But I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for a reformatted card.  

Sorry to be such an Eeyore about it--I really hope someone who knows more about it will tell you I'm wrong!


----------



## Superfitz (Aug 24, 2012)

I know of a couple of programs you can try before sending it somewhere...

UFS explorer and badcopy pro. If neither of those work, then you will probably need to send it somewhere. They both have trial versions. You can get a hold of the card manufacturer too and see if they can get the data off of the card (sans disk will do it for  about $200 - $250USD)


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2012)

Reformatting the card re-writes the File Allocation Table (FAT) in the card controller.

The FAT stores the information that defines where in memory image files begin and end so the card controller won't try and use those memory locations for any additional image files.

In any case the image file data cannot be erased, but it can be over written. There are 2 levels of formatting, and the more extensive of the 2 levels writes 1's to all the memory locations on the card, effectively deleting any image files on the card.

I suspect you do not know which level of formatting your Mac did, since you apparently did not know reformatting the card might substantially reduce the chances of any application being able to recover the image files.

For everyone's benefit for minimizing the chances of a similar situation - upload images from the memory card(s) to a storage device at the end of each shooting day - reformat the memory card in the device it will be used in once the upload has been verified as successful - always carry extra memory cards, and it is a good idea to switch cards 2 or 3 times a day.

Here is hoping your photos will be recovered. :thumbup:


----------



## Superfitz (Aug 24, 2012)

NickBird said:
			
		

> ... got home, I bought a card reader, and tried eight different programs... to no avail. It's like the card won't even mount. I tried reformatting it a couple of times on my macbook... still won't mount...



Op never actually was successful in reformatting, because the drive wouldn't mount. It should still be ok, which leads me to believe either the partition table is jacked or the card is dead. If it is the partition table then one of the two above listed programs should still be able to retrieve the data.

Edit: now that I re-read, it does sound as if the OP reformatted...I am so confused


----------



## sm4him (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, we really need clarification as to whether or not the card was actually reformatted. OP?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

Assuming you have already chosen "Repair Disk" in Disk Utilities...

You should go into disk utilities and choose "Security Options" and there should be a check that is something like 'Erase to Zero'. Choosing this and erasing the disk will write zeros across the entirety of the disk and reformat, essentially recovery of any data is more or less impossible.

However, if you can't even mount the disk to chose this option that obviously wouldn't work.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 26, 2012)

KaptonBob said:


> mod edit - don't quote spammers



Nice try at spamming the forum!


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2012)

Thread locked to prevent further spam - also please don't quote spammers as quoted posts don't get cleaned by our spam removal tools.


----------

